# Hurrayyy She finally popped them out!



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Well today I was in school having lunch and a natter with my friends and my mum came (she works in school aswell) and told me that Gordon (long story why she has a boys name!) has finally had her babies! But the annoying thing was that I couldnt go straight home and see them! I had a stupid assessment to do!! but when i finally did get home i saw them they are soooo sweet they look like little naked puppies with the little tails and nails awww but i donno how many there are because gordon was covering them and i thought i better leave her as she looked distress and anxious! But once again i seek all of your guidance; please could you help me with the nutrition bit. do i need to give gordon (the mum) any extra protein or whatever? Thanks 
From Grandma Chloe!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

You could even have been giving it to her before the birth lol Try giving her some scrambled eggs and see what she does. Most moms love them


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww congrates piccys plz x


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats  I agree, get piccys!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Feed the mommy kitten food, its high in protein and fat which is essential for a nursing mommy. Mix it in with her regular diet and let her enjoy. Once shes done nursing, about four and a half weeks, take her off the kitten food so she doesn't gain any unnecessary weight. I suggest Iams kitten food, others will disagree, but it worked great for my momma rat, and Iams' dry isn't contaminated.


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool ok thanks for the tips!! Shes had 8 babies!!! But unfortunently there is one shrivelled up dead one with no back legs which is quite sad! But shes doing so well and she still ran down to come and see me! which made me smile and it meant that i could finally see the ickle babies!! Theyre quite alot bigger than what i was expecting! and im sooo pleased its only 8 and not 18!! But ive stil got the other pregnant rat to go however she isnt as big so fingers crossed i dont have an over population crisis!! 
Thanks for the tips Chloe


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Be sure to handle each one each and every day so they get properly socialised!

I am glad it's a small litter as well. Are you keeping some?


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes i am definitely keeping at least one male! But knowing me i'l fall in love with all of them but i think my cousin wants one to keep but hes only 5 so i am going to rear one really tame!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If you're rearing one really tame, may as well rear them all that way.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol, agreed. Lots of attention and holding for all. Shall be easy since the litter is small. Well, I mean easier than say a litter of 15 XD


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah i know what you mean and yeah of course i am going to make them all tame as i can but my aunty isnt a lets say natural with animals but before you say is she suitable she is but she isnt that confident with them as i am and my cousin is only 5 so you know on nip and they loose interest! which i really dont want because i think it is important to start children young with animals!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

If you need to look for potential homes try this forum: fancy-rats.co.uk/community It's UK based and people are pretty good at arranging rat-transport accross the country if anyone adopts one of your babies 

Edit: And we need pics of the little eepers, too!!!


----------

